# E & M guideline ?



## kelsey2 (Jul 1, 2010)

For an E&M visit, a provider is responsible for certain parts of that visit.  My understanding is the HPI, PE and decision making.  Is there documentation from Medicare that states this somewhere?


----------



## debrakae (Jul 1, 2010)

If you go to the CMS web site you can download the 1995 and the 1997 E/M guidelines.

The MA can do the history section, but the doctor then has to state that he reviewed it with the patient.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 1, 2010)

An MA or RN can document the PFSH and the ROS. The provider is responsible for the chief complaint and the HPI.


----------



## kelsey2 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks so much for the replies. have a wonderful holiday weekend.


----------

